# Suns Shopping For Big Man...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

The Suns are reportedly looking to trade for Brian Grant. You all have probably heard this trade: Brian Grant to the Suns, Penny Hardaway Heat No. 10 pick to Blazers, and Damon Stoudamire Zach Randolph 21st Pick to Heat. All teams are interested but Pat Riley wants to sub. Bonzi for Damon. In order for this to work the Blazers would have to max. out Bonzi. Well, anyways this works for the Suns. They get a good low post presence and lose a cancer. They need to draft Dan Dickau and trade for a 2nd round pick and draft Lubos Barton...

--Starting Lineup--
C-Jake Tsakalidis 7-2 285 7.3ppg 5.6rpg 1.03bpg
PF-Brian Grant 6-9 254 9.3ppg 8rpg 
SF-Shawn Marion 6-7 215 19.1ppg 9.9rpg 1.84spg 1.06bpg
SG-Joe Johnson 6-7 225 9.6ppg 4.1rpg 3.6apg 
PG-Stephon Marbury 6-2 180 20.4ppg 3.2rpg 8.1apg

--Bench--
Bo Outlaw 6-8 210 4.7ppg 4.6rpg 
Tom Gugliotta 6-10 240 6.5ppg 5rpg 
John Wallace 6-9 225 5ppg 1.8rpg 
Lubos Barton 6-8 223 14.9ppg 6.6rpg 1.9spg*College Stats
Dan Dickau 6-0 190 21ppg 4.7apg *College Stats
Alton Ford 6-9 275 3.1ppg 2rpg
Joseph Crispin 6-0 185 4.6ppg 1.6apg


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I think B Grant can still put up 15 and 10 numbers so it wouldn't be a bad trade...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I am guessing that Alton Ford isn't the answer then. And I thought they wanted Nene? I would personally wait until the draft, and get a better PF.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If they put Bonzi on the table it would be tempting,but I WANT Woods!


----------

